# More snow heading to boston!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks to be potential for another moderate storm he're mid week! Man we are buried now, not sure where we are going to push it? Anyone know the official total from logan airport to date?


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

lawn king;1219807 said:


> Looks to be potential for another moderate storm he're mid week! Man we are buried now, not sure where we are going to push it? Anyone know the official total from logan airport to date?


lawn king...is your truck a 2011 W/T by chance? I just bought a 2011 2500Hd ext cab/sb W/T with power group.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

09Busa;1219828 said:


> lawn king...is your truck a 2011 W/T by chance? I just bought a 2011 2500Hd ext cab/sb W/T with power group.


No, my Dmax is a 2008.


----------

